
Wear a mask while having sex and avoid kissing, Canada's top doctor advises - throwaway888abc
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/09/03/health/coronavirus-masks-sex-canada-trnd/index.html
======
rossdavidh
To my surprise, although I don't know why anymore, it's not actually an Onion
article.

------
solarkraft
I advise also keeping a minimal distance of 1.5 meters

------
ColanR
> "The lowest risk sexual activity during Covid-19 involves yourself alone,"
> [Dr. Theresa Tam, Canada's Chief Public Health Officer] advises.

Hilarious.

